
Security and Convenience for More Than Just Passwords - roboform_yc
https://roboform-blog.siber.com/2020/03/09/security-and-convenience-of-safenotes/
======
roboform_yc
If you’re using RoboForm just to manage your passwords, you’re missing out on
one of its most useful features. RoboForm Safenotes are an ideal way to
securely store important and sensitive information that isn’t automatically
stored in Logins or Identities. Best of all, Safenotes can be accessed from
anywhere. Just like your passwords, Safenotes are securely encrypted in
RoboForm, and no one but you can see them.

